# Little Manly 13.01.08



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Anybody interested in joining me for a paddle tomorrow morning?
Will launch from Little Manly as the wind is predicted to be blowing hard from the NE.
The boatramp is in Bruce ave Manly.
Will hug the coast around to North Head and probably just do a few laps.
I have just come back from checking the harbour side and it looks fine.

Cheers

Wigg


----------

